
Michael Moore: Why Trump Will Win - mgdo
http://michaelmoore.com/trumpwillwin/
======
angryasian
> I actually like Hillary – a lot – and I think she has been given a bad rap
> she doesn’t deserve.

I think Michael Moore missed everything Comey had to say as well as the new
DNC emails that were leaked, or he's ignoring all this.

